

Can a Startup Launcher Launch Itself? - johndbritton
http://blog.launchrock.com/can-a-startup-launch-itself

======
karanr
This is actually a clever way to spread the word. I only say this because it
got me excited to sign up. By hanging the carrot of "being one of the first to
be invited" you tap into the human psyche. You start a pseudo competition for
who gets to be invited first. This abstract promise can be a powerful
motivator for some, and you only need some to start spreading the word before
the snowball effect.

Is there an open source code for this? I'd like to do this for my startup. It
would be ideal if we could save time from having to build it.

~~~
jaymstr
I'm one of the guys behind LaunchRock. While we're not planning on open
sourcing it, we'll be offering this in several forms.

One option will be to redirect your DNS to our servers while your launching
the form. The other, and perhaps more interesting to you is an embedabble
widget.

~~~
cgshaw
When's it going to be ready? I've already had three people sign up using my
link, lol.

Great idea, are you planning to run any sort of analytics off of the sign ups?

~~~
jaymstr
Hoping to have something ready for consumption this coming week.

Analytics are on the roadmap. We'll probably have some basic stuff baked in
with the initial release.

------
aneth
Brilliant. A ponzi scheme for beta invites.

Seems pretty easy to game though.

~~~
jaymstr
We're doing a number of things to combat gaming including cookies, double opt-
in and potentially some external email verification through a third party
service. We're definitely, definitely thinking about it.

